# The end of the road



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Well Monday night the 12 year old neighbor kid shot the elusive droptine buck my boys,myself and a few of the neighbors have been trying to get for a few years now, we first got trail cam pictures of him 2 years ago and he has haunted our dreams since, I saw him last fall during the rut but never gave me a shot. We think he was probably a 7 year old deer, he was on the decline, needless to say when I heard he had been shot, then stopped by to look at him it took the wind out of my sails but it was a good feeling to shake a 12 year olds hand and say congratulations, always nice to see the smile on a young hunters face, especially with a buck of a lifetime. Tues night I did get myself a beautiful 8 point that iam thrilled with.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hell of a deer for sure. At least he made it this long. The bad part is 12 is young to be chasing the dragon trying to get bigger


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow what a monster ! Both of them ! Congrats on your deer and for having the very thoughtful manners of congratulating the young hunter. 
Post up a story of your hunt !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I feel your pain. Was hunting in Cannan Valley, WV and I had my vacation set to bow hunt 3 days and gun hunt the first 3 days.

Kept seeing this beautiful THICK racked 6 point but no shot with a bow.

Opening day gun season, didn't see a deer. I knew where his scrapes was and walked up and pissed in them and kicked branches and leaves over it to see if he was still alive.

Next morning I made the trek back up the mountain and sure enough, that scrape was clean as a whistle. I had passed 2 hunters from Pa. on the way up and they had never hunted the area. That afternoon that monster 6 point winded me before I even saw him and ran right to those Pa. guys. BOOM!!

I could hear em talking and the congrats, but I was sick inside. I didn't even want to look at it and stayed in the woods an hour more. But for me, that was the only buck in the woods.

I had the rest of the day and the next day to hunt but I just went down the mountain and packed the tent and went home.

It's a sick feeling for sure!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice deer with lots of character. Great drop tines. Sometimes it's just " not to be". Look at the bright side... He did not get hit by a car or poached. Made somebody very happy.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Two really nice bucks. All though I don't always set out to trophy hunt. A nice doe is just fine by me because any hunt is enjoyable to me. You too have really been blessed with some great memories. That's what it's about. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats a beauty. You did pretty well for yourself too!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Iam very happy with the buck I got, he was in front of both of my son's during the peak of the rut, one of them missed him. Iam not a big trophy hunter, I just happen to be lucky enough to have 4 sons that hunt and are more than willing to put meat in the freezer, allowing me the luxury of holding out for a decent buck. Iam still going to miss the thought of the possibility of the droptine buck appearing in front of me but he had plenty of time to leave his unique genetics behind, he isn't the only one around here with droptines.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

bulafisherman said:


> Iam very happy with the buck I got, he was in front of both of my son's during the peak of the rut, one of them missed him. Iam not a big trophy hunter, I just happen to be lucky enough to have 4 sons that hunt and are more than willing to put meat in the freezer, allowing me the luxury of holding out for a decent buck. Iam still going to miss the thought of the possibility of the droptine buck appearing in front of me but he had plenty of time to leave his unique genetics behind, he isn't the only one around here with droptines.



YOU sure were reading my mind and I was just going to post his genetics were left behind. I bet Your upcoming year won't be boring. That's Great.


----------

